# Resources for trading Japanese market?



## SilverRanger (29 January 2010)

I am just wondering anyone here is trading Nikkei stocks, and what sites do you use for market/industry/stock news (preferably in English cuz it's a pain reading via Google translate)

Today seeing Mazda Motor (7261) up by almost 5% while the industry is in red really buzz me to find out why


----------

